# ghrp-6 grf1-29



## stylus187 (Jul 12, 2010)

shit makes me too damn sleepy and hungry. I had shortness with breath and overall to lethargic. Gonna try ghrp-2 in a few days. Im hoping the sides will be less. I have to say I did notice a good strength gain. IN my opinion stick with HGH. Your gonna spend about the same ammount of money. just my opinion.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 12, 2010)

HGH the same money? I dont fkg think so! Either youre getting ripped off for 'tides or you're onto a fake HGH source. IMO.

. . with the GHRP, am dose take some stim . . evening dose I take before bed, I find the hunger effect tollerable. Defintely best run with aas.


----------



## stylus187 (Jul 13, 2010)

*not a rookie*



TheCapt'n said:


> HGH the same money? I dont fkg think so! Either youre getting ripped off for 'tides or you're onto a fake HGH source. IMO.
> 
> . . with the GHRP, am dose take some stim . . evening dose I take before bed, I find the hunger effect tollerable. Defintely best run with aas.


 bra, ripped off on my growth. come on now. kits are only 250.00 not blue top bs either. ok, maybe peps are cheaper, but ill stick with hgh. no disrespect, ghrp-2 causes prolactin- who would even chance that. ghrp-6 too damn tired allday long, makes me feel hypoglycemic, ive tried dhea with it, tyrosine, arginine, inject b-12 nothing helped. my sat dose was only 100 to 150mcgs. maybe my chemistry and anatomy, just dosent agree with it. thanks for the input.


----------



## Iron Dragon (Jul 14, 2010)

Try hexarelin, it has far less sides and much better. Only down side is you build a tolerance and have to rotate every 6 weeks or so. And it is harder to find. It literally is saving my life by improving my congestive heart failure. I went 5 months with little improvement in my LVEF. After 1 month of hex and mod GRF i  improve over 10% and avoided having an ICD implanted. I am even back to work now at a strenuous job.

I do recommend rotating it with GHRP-2, rather than 6. Much better.


----------



## Genesis Peptides (Jul 23, 2010)

I agree with Dragon, Hexarelin is definitely a much better way to go. We sell a ton of it very hard to keep around probably our number 3 seller, right now. I would look it to it if I were you. You will not be dissappointed.


----------

